
Living on thin air: microbe mystery solved - sohkamyung
https://newsroom.unsw.edu.au/news/science-tech/living-thin-air-microbe-mystery-solved
======
sohkamyung
Paper can be found at [1]

[1] Atmospheric trace gases support primary production in Antarctic desert
surface soil [
[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25014](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25014)
]

------
coldcode
To quote a movie "life finds a way". Provided an organism can scrape together
enough energy and at least minimal nutrients it can survive. I've always been
fascinated by the question of how such life actually got started there.

------
AstralStorm
Interesting applications could be found, such as scrubbing noxious gases from
atmosphere... If it is energy efficient enough in comparison to inorganic
processes.

------
EdwardDiego
God I love the tenacity of life.

~~~
AstralStorm
Tenacity is a human value. (Maybe can be applied to higher animals.) What you
probably meant is persistence.

Too much antromophizing can break a field... and then you get intelligent
design in schools.

~~~
0xJRS
Another interesting human value is pedantry.

~~~
loa_in_
And parent comment's perseverance in propagating knowledge to educate
bystanders even given the improbability of literally any return for himself.

